# I need your help please!



## Melissavox (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone - reading posts on this forum has been a godsend since I had my first Golden a couple of years ago - we now have two and I need your help on a different level. Our Golden pup Annie has been diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia and needs an urgent hip replacement to enable her to walk as she grows into adulthood. 
Thank you!

Melissa


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

This is horrible! I think the first place you should check with is the breeder. What did they say?

Unfortunately, I don't think posts for personal fund raising are no longer allowed?

Really hoping your pup gets well.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I know there is something called "carecredit" available at Vet offices. It's a type of credit card for such an emergency


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Hope you get the funds for the surgery


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I see you are located in the UK, I have been looking through the sections to find Financial Assistance and Grant info, however, I'm only finding for the US so far. 

Hopefully some of the UK members may be able to make some suggestions.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh poor pup, I'm so sorry to hear about this. I do know that the AHT had leaflets in reception around getting financial help - have you spoken to your pups breeder? What about the blue cross is that still going these days? Have other options such as building up muscle through swimming been considered.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear this. Have you sought advise from the RSPCA? The Blue Cross offer assistance to low income owners and maybe in other circumstances, Im not sure but it would definitely be worth asking them. Here's the link 
Blue Cross - Veterinary services

I hope they can help or point you in the right direction :crossfing


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Ugh - I hope it's not a scam. This person is apparently from the UK but also posted on a San Francisco based dog rescue organization. (You can google the original link to find it) Doesn't seem appropriate and I wonder if this person is just posting everywhere all over the internet...

Apologies if my post is inappropriate.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope its not a scam too! There are people that will say and do anything for money.....it's just rotten.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Lucylulu said:


> Ugh - I hope it's not a scam. This person is apparently from the UK but also posted on a San Francisco based dog rescue organization. (You can google the original link to find it) Doesn't seem appropriate and I wonder if this person is just posting everywhere all over the internet...
> 
> Apologies if my post is inappropriate.


Could very well be, some people will use anything to get money, quite sad really. There are some genuinely good people who donate their hard earned money only to be scammed in the long run without knowing it.


----------



## Melissavox (Jan 19, 2013)

*Thank you for your advice!*

Hi everyone, 

Thank you for the advice, I'm trying everything I can, this is not a scam I assure you and have reached out to everyone I can think of as the donation page is online and therefore not solely for the uk! I received a message saying that it wasn't allowed so I assumed it had been deleted until I just checked my emails and there have been replies! 

The breeder has disappeared, phone numbers no longer in use (one is but apparently the lady answering is not a breeder!) and the emails have all bounced back, we're devastated as I did plenty of homework before finding Annie (our little girl) and checked that she was kc registered and pedigreed, turns out it's not at all true and although I wouldn't change my little pup for the world, I'm furious that these breeders are misleading people and charging lots of money for backyard breeding...Annie's hips are so bad that and arthritis already well set in so the vet says that must mean she's been born with it and therefore it's genetic. It doesn't necessarily mean that the breeders are using Goldens that they know have issues but because they've disappeared, I'm guessing that's exactly what they've done. They're called Taffy Molly Golden Retrievers and are based in Lincoln if anyone's interested!

Thanks again and sorry for the late reply!

Melissa


----------



## retrievergirl0115 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Taffy molly retrievers*

Hi Melissa.

I bought a puppy from this breeder. If it`s the same person her name is Michelle Pridmore and she now lives in Claypole, Newark. I did have my doubts about getting my puppy from her as there seemed to be an awful lot of retrievers in the back garden in kennels but I was so desperate after losing my last golden. She never asked any questions about me or the home he was going to which I thought was a bit unusual. He is now 5 months old and luckily up to now we haven`t noticed any problems except that the vet thinks he may have a cataract in one eye. I can let you have her number and address if you wish. Don`t know if I am allowed to put it on here. Please get back to me if you want to know more.

Kind regards, Lyn.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MelissaVox have you been able to get the surgery for your dog?


----------



## Ambers_Dad (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, this thread has been something of an eye opener.
Firstly, I'm truly sorry for the problems you have been having Melissa, I hope you got your pup sorted. 

Secondly, I also bought a pup from 'Taffymolly' (Michelle Pridmore) in 2010. She sure has had a lot of addresses as we got Amber from her house in Mansfield (Bildworth). Amber is fine now but on pick up had diarrhoea, for which she gave us a packet of tablets that she said she had been treating the pup with. 

It was only upon getting home that I noticed with the tablets that the packet was clearly marked 'Not to be given to dogs under 12 months of age'. The illness quickly developed into water diarrhoea and vomiting she spent that night with the vet and the vets last words to me were - "If she makes it through the night".

Luckily it turned out to be a severe wheat intolerance rather than the suspected Parvo but the vet was (and remains) sure that Amber wasn't 100% pure Golden, she is much smaller than most Goldens.

It was only when checking on the KC name check tonight that I found out that her Pedigree Name - Taffymolly Misty isn't even registered with them.

Lesson learnt - Stay away from places like epupz or champ dogs and use the KC service instead.


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

What a sad story. These people make me so angry, they cause so much suffering because of sheer greed. I wish that the whole dog breeding and ownership was tightened up in the UK. Licensing both breeders and owners, similar to the vehicle licensing system, would be my idea.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 21, 2016)

*Questionable Taffy Molly*

Hi I am searching this site for info' on Mrs Pridmore and her breeding Golden Retrievers. My friend has a 5 year old and has been very suspicious all along about this woman. Do you know the whereabouts of the breeder now at all? Her dog seems fairly well although has an "altered gate" in his back leg which may need an xray but she has little money. 

How is your Golden Girl Annie now Melissa, I see she has bad arthritis. I have a Golden also, she is 3 and is a treasure, that is how I made friends with the other Goldie owner through dog walking.

Best wishes to you, I hope this lady no longer breeds dogs !! xx



Melissavox said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I'm trying everything I can, this is not a scam I assure you and have reached out to everyone I can think of as the donation page is online and therefore not solely for the uk! I received a message saying that it wasn't allowed so I assumed it had been deleted until I just checked my emails and there have been replies!
> 
> ...


----------



## Melissavox (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my gosh I had no idea there had been replies on this thread, the last email I had was well over a year ago until today!!!

Sounds as if the lady has a lot to answer for! To thicken the plot, we had to give Annie away in the end - we have another Golden and although she'd been really well socialised with both people and dogs, her behaviour changed and she started becoming aggressive towards our other one when at home. We obviously enlisted the help of a trainer and a behaviourist as well as getting her looked at by the vet. The behaviourist told us that Annie was the 5th dog she'd seen from that breeders all with the same streak and becoming aggressive. It came to a head when Annie bit a friends dog very badly on a walk without any obvious provocation that we could see. I was heavily pregnant at the time and terrified that she would be aggressive towards baby so after many, many tears she went to a family who knew her history and with no small children. She's still doing well there as far as I know!

Very sad all round,

Melissa


----------



## Edwin Rosier (Jun 24, 2016)

retrievergirl0115 said:


> Hi Melissa.
> 
> I bought a puppy from this breeder. If it`s the same person her name is Michelle Pridmore and she now lives in Claypole, Newark. I did have my doubts about getting my puppy from her as there seemed to be an awful lot of retrievers in the back garden in kennels but I was so desperate after losing my last golden. She never asked any questions about me or the home he was going to which I thought was a bit unusual. He is now 5 months old and luckily up to now we haven`t noticed any problems except that the vet thinks he may have a cataract in one eye. I can let you have her number and address if you wish. Don`t know if I am allowed to put it on here. Please get back to me if you want to know more.
> 
> Kind regards, Lyn.


Hi Lynn

We have recently taken ownership of a boy at 8 months old, where the previous owners, a lovely young family, were unable to look after him. His documentation states 'Michelle Pridmore' as the breeder with a 5 generation history on a 'Kennel Club' headed document. 

We have now owned 'Taffy' for two weeks. His rear legs look a little stiff, and when he lies down he lays full-length, with his hind legs outstretched. Our trainer was impressed with his intelligence and personality, although we have noticed that mouthing, nipping and playful biting could be an issue, although we hope this can be managed.

If you could put us in touch with the breeder, or if anyone else has a dog from this line of breeding - the sire is Albysbear bel, the dam Taffymolly Lilly Louise, grandparents Istari Celeborn / Glenbrows Gold Jess At Albysbear and Sparbrook Maple / Woodland Wendy.

Edwin & Maria


----------



## Lizdeb (Oct 25, 2015)

We also have a dog from this breeder, at least thats what it says on the bit of paper we were given. This may be bad luck/coincidence but he is now 11 months old and needs surgery for a luxating patella which I believe is unusual in larger breeds.

We were probably lax in our research beforehand but had lost our other golden a few months before and were smitten as soon as we saw him.

Obviously wouldn't change him for the world but would be wary of this breeder.

We bought him from someone at Methuen Avenue Mansfield.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Sad stories all around - hope your pups are doing well lizdeb calmer and Edwin


----------



## DEBRA2805 (Dec 3, 2016)

I bought my puppy Poppy from Michelle in July last year. She is now 18 months old. She has a nasty habit of resource guarding and can get quite nasty on occasions. Most of the time she is a loveable dog. We'd never get rid of her. We've had a behaviourist out to her too. Her parents, according to the card we were given, are Albysbear Bel and Taffymolly Peach Peggy. Michelle was living in Blidworth when we bought her. She said it wasn't her house though. She said she was having extra kennels built at her home. Poppy was one of 10 pups, which we all saw and a dog and bitch that were supposedly their parents. She asked us nothing about ourselves or our home. I've now contacted the Kennel Club for advice. 
Debra


----------



## Edwin Rosier (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Debra

Glad you found the posts re Taffymolly and the breeder Michelle. We did not buy our boy direct from her but via an owner who was unable to manage him. He too is a lovely dog and had many admirers for his looks, but I suspect many of these would drop away when considering some of his habits.

We have owned three retrievers so know what 'typical' retriever behaviour is like. Taffy has very strong instincts that overule his behavioural training. He play bites and mouths quite a lot, usually when over excited, and it doesn't take a lot for this to occur. 

He growls for reasons that are not always obvious, and can lose his temper, so some worry over exposure to children. 

Thankfully no physical problems that the vet could establish upon examination when having him neutered. 

Like you, our boy has lots of good points too, so we try and focus on those and hope / expect the difficulties to settle down over time. If not we too may approach a behaviorist for advice.

In the meantime please let us know what the KC say, I suspect the breeder has de-registered but still uses their good name to their benefit, and at the expense of unwitting owners such as us!

Regards. Edwin & Maria Rosier


----------



## Edwin Rosier (Jun 24, 2016)

[email protected]


----------



## Lizdeb (Oct 25, 2015)

*Guarding issues*

Hi Debra and Edwin
I've come back to this thread as we are having issues with guarding now with our 2 year old golden Billy, in fact yesterday he stole some paper and bit my partners hand when they tried to take it off him. 
I'm very worried as we small have grandchildren that we look after frequently. I am always very careful when they come to the house but it only takes a second for something to go wrong doesn't it. I wondered what had happened with your dogs as they were also showing some aggression. Most of the time he is as soft as anything, never shows aggression to other dogs, loves people, but this guarding issue is definitely getting worse.


----------



## Edwin Rosier (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello

Taffy is doing fine (now 22 months). He managed basic and some advanced training and will still do anything for reward (food). He is very loyal and continues to turn heads wherever he goes.

His adverse behavior traits are managed, at least so far, but we too have some aggression problems. He certainly steels and becomes very possessive, he still mouths on occasions and barks through anxiety. He can be hyper alert and very reactionary (we have yet to overcome the barking in response to the doorbell for example).

We too have grandchildren and our main fear is his boisterousness rather than aggression - yes we all have to be extremely careful with children but I think in our case our dog has enough 'good' retriever in him to remove the threat of intentional harm, just the unintentional 'dog' traits remain a risk, so we manage that with restraint until he calms down.

I would not recommend this breeder as they are no KC registered (the former owner of our dog was given a certificate that was falsified) but the club do not seem interested (it would be a civil matter for us which we do not intent to pursue). We decided that the best thing was to make the best of it, which we feel on the whole we are largely achieving.

Good luck with Billy - i'm guessing your no where near Suffolk /Norfolk?

Edwin


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lizdeb said:


> Hi Debra and Edwin
> I've come back to this thread as we are having issues with guarding now with our 2 year old golden Billy, in fact yesterday he stole some paper and bit my partners hand when they tried to take it off him.
> I'm very worried as we small have grandchildren that we look after frequently. I am always very careful when they come to the house but it only takes a second for something to go wrong doesn't it. I wondered what had happened with your dogs as they were also showing some aggression. Most of the time he is as soft as anything, never shows aggression to other dogs, loves people, but this guarding issue is definitely getting worse.


This particular behavior is not uncommon, and can usually be resolved with training. 

Work on training him to "trade" you for items you need to remove from him. Offer him something he values more, a treat, his favorite toy, etc., and trade him that for the item you need to remove. Once he is willingly giving up items, then put a command with it, like "give" "drop it" or something like that. Lots of practice until he spits out whatever he has when you ask him to.

You should also work on his recall until he comes to you every time you call, and you can add a "bring it to me" command so he comes to you when you call with things he shouldn't have, so you can then trade him for it.


----------



## Lizdeb (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks both.

To be honest I immediately felt bad about my post. I looked at a few posts on here about guarding and realised we were expecting too much from him without putting enough work in. He is happy to trade most things for a treat and will now trade paper for a 'supertreat'! We will persevere, he is boisterous still, he will be 2 next week. I realise we also need to train the grandchildren!
Edwin we are in Derbyshire so a bit too far away.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## DEBRA2805 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi, we still have problems with Poppy resource guarding. We're just about managing it though, by trading as you suggest. She is 27 months now and still as boisterous. She hasn't calmed down at all. She still has an aggressive streak that has proved to be a problem, particularly today. She has an injury to her paw, which happened a few weeks ago. We think it is a grass seed. She has had to wear a collar to stop her licking and chewing it. She has become particularly aggressive over the collar and growls and snaps if we touch it. She lets us touch her paw, but not the collar. She has been quite nasty. Her paw hasn't healed and we had to drop her off at the vets this morning to be sedated and have it lanced. After around 20 minutes we got a call from the vets saying she was sat in their corridor. They couldn't move her. Whenever they went near her she was curling her lip and growling. They couldn't do anything with her, as they were short staffed. We had to go back, muzzle her and get the collar back on. She was really aggressive. We did get her into a pen for them eventually. 
I really don't know what Michelle has done to these dogs to make them like they are. Poppy was from a big litter and maybe she didn't make sure all the pups got fed fairly. She had separated the pups from their mum by 5 weeks too. I'm not even sure it was Poppy's mum that we saw looking back. There was no obvious evidence that she had had puppies. I'm trying to work out if Michelle has caused this problem with aggression, or if it's genetic. I've also worked out that Michelle sold 4 litters in 5 months from various things that I've read. We are based in Derby.


----------



## Lizdeb (Oct 25, 2015)

Just a follow up on Billy. He is now 28 months old and is developing into a great dog. He has a lovely nature and since turning 2 he has calmed down noticeably. He has a droopy bottom lip at the side, more pronounced than usual, and this collect copious amounts of drool! Still, in all other respects we are so happy with him and we hand out old tea towels to visitors to keep it in check, yuk!
We are quick to trade if there's a hint of guarding, he's just lovely


----------



## Ambers_Dad (Oct 29, 2014)

Just to follow up on this, our experience of a Pridmore dog is very very similar to others.

Amber is 7 now and whilst in the main she is a lovely dog there are a number of behavioural issues, mainly with guarding.
My suspicion is that as a pup she was having to fight for everything, food and stimulation.

I hope everyone is managing with their Pridmore dogs (I refuse to use the 'kennel' name as to my mind, there isn't a kennel)

According to the supplied 5 Gen she was sired by Sparkbrook Maple and the bitch was Seamiest Gemma.


----------



## Christie_ (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello,

I came across this forum a few months back after searching the names on the KC document we were given after buying a Golden Retriever 3 years a go. We got her from a house in Mansfield but the document was registered to 'Michelle Pridmore'. We to have experienced several behavioural issues including aggressive guarding and are now suspecting that she may have hip dysplasia (which is now going to be investigated through an x-ray).

I am writing on this forum as I have found today on the 'Pets4homes' website that the breeder that we got her from is now advertising a litter with the same 'falsified 5 generation KC document'. I have reported this to the website as I think it is unacceptable to be still selling these puppies at the price they are with false claims and potential welfare issues. I am hoping that something will be done!


----------



## DEBRA2805 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Christie, I read your post with interest. Poppy is 3 years old and was born on 7/6/15. When was your dog born? I'd like to trace pups from the same litter if possible. Poppy still has severe guarding issues and has since bitten someone. We have seen another behaviourist, who thinks Poppy may have hip problems too and could be in pain. We are going to get her hips checked out too. Please update us on how your dog has got on.We also think that Shelly is running a dodgy grooming business. She really does have a lot to answer for. Debra.


----------



## Lizdeb (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Debra

Billy was born in August 15 so not the same litter.

Interested to see any more responses.

All the best

Liz


----------

